# 3D Pony Turntable



## SpectrePony (May 5, 2012)

I've been making this piece by piece for that last few months.
Still don't know how to go about unwrapping this thing.
Although the eyes, cutie marks, and a few facial features are the only things that are needed, so I guess as long as those look decent the rest of the UVs can be crunched up and tossed in a corner.


----------



## Punnchy (May 5, 2012)

That's neat. How hard would it be to turn this mesh into something usable in team fortress 2. I've already seen one floating around but it would be neat to see a mod called Pony Fortress 2 on steam, lol.


----------



## SpectrePony (May 5, 2012)

lol, yes, I'm sure Gaben wouldn't mind now knowing he likes ponies.
It shouldn't be too difficult getting it into something like TF2.
I've ported over some other models into UDK and hopped around on them in the editor for a bit.
The more difficult part would probably be animating it since I don't have much experience doing that yet.


----------

